# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dfi Pascal 2014 "screensaver" - Projet de Roland Chastain [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Dfi Pascal 2014 "screensaver" - Projet de Roland Chastain.

*Contribution au dfi Pascal 2014*

Ma contribution au dfi Pascal 2014 consiste en deux projets :
Flash Screensaver : Kit de gnration d'cran de veille  partir d'une animation Flash ;Ondoyant : cran de veille bas sur l'unit Windows
Kit de gnration d'cran de veille  partir d'une animation Flash.

Application permettant d'utiliser l'animation Flash de votre choix comme cran de veille. C'est un projet Delphi XE2, qui utilise la version gratuite de la bibliothque F-IN-BOX.

Dans l'explorateur Windows, faire glisser le fichier SWF de votre choix sur le fichier USE.CMD (pour un essai rapide) ou sur le fichier MAKE.CMD (pour gnrer un cran de veille complet dans un dossier spar). Par exemple, pour gnrer l'cran de veille "Horloge", faites glisser HORLOGE.SWF sur MAKE.CMD.

Les animations HORLOGE.SWF ET HORLOGENUMERIQUE.SWF sont des projets Flash Pascal 2. Le projet HORLOGE est une version lgrement retouche d'un programme propos par un membre du forum Flash Pascal.

cran de veille bas sur l'unit Windows

C'est un programme pour les compilateurs Delphi et Free Pascal adapt des exemples suivants :
modle d'cran de veille sans VCL ;programme ONDOYANT.PAS pour Virtual Pascal et la bibliothque OWL.
Les deux programmes ont t tests sous Windows 8.1.

Roland Chastain, Sarreguemines, 31 mars 2015.




 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

